# Furniture depot gone bust



## contemporary (15 Mar 2010)

Another furniture chain gone bust

[broken link removed]

I'd had a cash deposit there, I'd assume I'm will down the food chain...


----------



## jack2009 (15 Mar 2010)

act fast on trying to get your order delivered before official liquidator appointed.  If the are trading even just accept goods you dont necessarily  want eg display model! Better to get something than nothing.


----------



## mcaul (15 Mar 2010)

contemporary said:


> Another furniture chain gone bust
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> I'd had a cash deposit there, I'd assume I'm will down the food chain...


 
A provisional liquidator has been appointed - afaik the stores are still open & trading and deposit may still be valid against an alternative purchase.

"The company was formed in 2003 and expanded rapidly but had a loss in its draft account for 2009 of more than €1.8 million, Gary McCarthy for the company told the High Court. Mr McCarthy also said that if a provisional liquidator was appointed, he could continue to trade and ensure customers who had paid deposits could get their orders. "


----------



## Oracle24 (15 Mar 2010)

All references are to "Furniture Depot Kilkenny Ltd" and branch in Wexford town is not mentioned at all. Is that affected? Different legal entity??


----------



## smiley (15 Mar 2010)

Baz..i think it is the same company..

Thats very sad. He over-expanded though and now has paid for it.


----------



## elleirbag (19 Mar 2010)

I also had an order(and deposit) with Furniture Depot. I spoke with the office this morning who said a liquidator has been appointed and I should receive a letter in the next week or so.  I paid my deposit by credit card...I wonder will that be covered by the credit card company just in case I don't get my furniture. The best case scenario would be to have the furniture delivered but will have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## mcaul (19 Mar 2010)

elleirbag said:


> I also had an order(and deposit) with Furniture Depot. I spoke with the office this morning who said a liquidator has been appointed and I should receive a letter in the next week or so. I paid my deposit by credit card...I wonder will that be covered by the credit card company just in case I don't get my furniture. The best case scenario would be to have the furniture delivered but will have to wait and see I guess.


 
If you paid by credit card it should be covered by the credit card company. Once you get a letter from the liquidator make a claim to the credit card company.

The company is still in provisional liquidation, so there is a glimmer of hope. The provisional liquidator is going through the books to see if there is hope of the business being sold as a going concern.


----------



## elleirbag (26 Mar 2010)

THanks Mcaul for the information, I am still waiting to be contacted by the liquidator, I will update as soon as I hear anything


----------



## jack2009 (26 Mar 2010)

you should contact the liquidator dont wait to be contacted there may be too many people who have made deposits so you might not here from the liquidator esp if company does not have sufficient details etc.


----------



## contemporary (20 Apr 2010)

The liquidator had the stock and delivered the goods, better late than never!


----------



## scull101 (20 Apr 2010)

contemporary said:


> The liquidator had the stock and delivered the goods, better late than never!




Hi Contemporary, that's great you have received your order. Can I ask what store you bought the furniture from? We had a large order from the Naas store fully paid for (€5,000) and have not heard anything to date. 

Did someone contact you prior to delivery? 
Thanks


----------

